# Hilfe Radon Slide 130 WL ?



## MsMelpyra82 (2. November 2014)

Nun nachdem mir mein geliebtes Giant Anthem XW Comp (2009) gestohlen wurde, muss nun so schnell wie möglich ein neues MTB her (ansonsten werde ich noch verrückt).
Anvisiert hatte ich das Slide 150 WL welches leider nur noch in 20" zur Verfügung steht online und im strore (das kann ich bei meiner Zwergengröße knicken).

Bin 168-169 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm. Armlänge 55 cm und eine Körperlänge (bis zum Brustbein) von 134 cm.

nun habe ich das Slide 130 WL als Kompromiss in 18" bestellt (gab es nicht in 16") und jetzt mache ich mir doch Sorgen ob ich nicht ein Fehler begangen habe. Die Oberrohrlänge von 596 mm erscheint mir riesig. Ja beim Vorbau kann ich vllcht. 2-3 cm rausholen aber will ja das Fahrverhalten des Rades nicht allzu verändern.

Beim Testbericht http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/11/radon/
merkt Steffie (164 cm) an dass die kleinste Rahmengröße ihr zu klein vorkommt aber im Nachhinein mit einem kürzeren Vorbau 50mm scheint es mit der Geometrie des Herrenrahmens zu passen.

Irgendwie zerbrech ich mir den Kopf dass ich übereilt reagiert habe und ärgere mich, dass irgeindein Wanker mein Fahrrad welches ich aus NZ mitgebracht habe entwendet hat und auch dass es kein einziges Radon slide WL in 16" gibt. Hab nur Pech.

Bin ich da mit meiner geometrie  und mit dem des Rades komplett auf dem Holzweg? Fahre sowohl gerne Tour orientiert als auch sportlich.


----------



## nitro001 (2. November 2014)

Entspann dich, wenn du das Bike online bestellt hast, hast du ein 14 Tägiges Widerrufsrecht. Das heißt du kannst das Bike, falls es beim Probesitzen nicht passt, wieder zurück schicken und erhälst dein Geld zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2014)

MsMelpyra82 schrieb:


> Nun nachdem mir mein geliebtes Giant Anthem XW Comp (2009) gestohlen wurde, muss nun so schnell wie möglich ein neues MTB her (ansonsten werde ich noch verrückt).
> Anvisiert hatte ich das Slide 150 WL welches leider nur noch in 20" zur Verfügung steht online und im strore (das kann ich bei meiner Zwergengröße knicken).
> 
> Bin 168-169 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm. Armlänge 55 cm und eine Körperlänge (bis zum Brustbein) von 134 cm.
> ...



Entspann Dich. Du bist kein Zwerg 
Die Damen meines Herzens hat ähnliche Maße und fährt seit jeher Rahmen in M (mit Oberrohrlängen um 590mm), und das keineswegs ausschließlich in einfachem Gelände. Vermutlich musst Du einen kürzeren Vorbau zusätzlich kaufen (die originalen fallen meist ziemlich lang aus), aber dann sollte das passen.


----------



## MsMelpyra82 (2. November 2014)

Hallo Nitro, 

ja ich weiss dass ich es zurück schicken kann. Nur muss ich dann ja so schnell wie möglich ein anderes finden (der kalte Entzug ist echt hart). Habe leider zurzeit nur ein Budget von 1500 Euro und hab bisher so geschaut und irgendwie sagte mir nichts anderes zu als die Räder von Radon.


----------



## Aalex (3. November 2014)

für 1500 wirds auch knapp mit einem guten fully. 

da is das slide schon echt eine gute alternative.

kurzer vorbau müsste aber langen.


----------



## MsMelpyra82 (3. November 2014)

Hallo,

eine Alternative wäre noch das Giant Intrigue 2014

http://www.fahrrad24.com/fahrraeder...4j2up2R-CaTJ9rn2WTEDOxzdezRGLi954MaAupM8P8HAQ

Anregungen??? 


Danke


----------



## Frog (3. November 2014)

MsMelpyra82 schrieb:


> Hallo Nitro,
> 
> ja ich weiss dass ich es zurück schicken kann. Nur muss ich dann ja so schnell wie möglich ein anderes finden (der kalte Entzug ist echt hart). Habe leider zurzeit nur ein Budget von 1500 Euro und hab bisher so geschaut und irgendwie sagte mir nichts anderes zu als die Räder von Radon.



..wird schon passen! Holst Du das selbst in Bonn ab? Wenn ja, rede doch vor Ort mit den MA und vielleicht kannst Du ja direkt einen Vorbau tauschen (umsonst!).
Die Radon Bikes sind schon gut und für das Geld kaum zu schlagen!!


----------



## Frog (3. November 2014)

MsMelpyra82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Alternative wäre noch das Giant Intrigue 2014
> 
> ...



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-130-29-8.0-17925/wg_id-153


----------



## MsMelpyra82 (3. November 2014)

Danke  Super noch eins in 16"da. Nein hole es nicht ab (kommt morgen per Post). Hab schon einen Vorbau bestellt und mache es selbst und wenn es nicht passt ist deine Anregung 
*Frog*
die schlüssige Alternative. Rufe morgen an um eins für n paar Tage zu reservieren.


----------



## bajcca (4. November 2014)

Ich fahre mit 1,80m und 84-85SL ein 29er in 18 Zoll mit Oberrohrlänge 595 und einem 60er Vorbau und das Slide 160 ebenfalls in 18 Zoll. Das 16 Zoll sollte Dir besser passen, auf dem 18 Zoll sitzt Du wie auf einem Trekkingrad. Und die 29er bauen schon recht groß gegenüber einem 26er im Vergleich.
Naja, heute wirst Du es ja selbst ausprobieren können, aber ich würde direkt bei Deiner Größe das 16Zoll nehmen und keine Kompromisse eingehen, um das 18Zoll irgendwie passend zu machen.


----------



## filiale (4. November 2014)

Ich halte es auch für zu groß, aber letztlich mußt Du Dich wohl fühlen. Teste es und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (6. November 2014)

MsMelpyra82 schrieb:


> Danke  Super noch eins in 16"da. Nein hole es nicht ab (kommt morgen per Post). Hab schon einen Vorbau bestellt und mache es selbst und wenn es nicht passt ist deine Anregung
> *Frog*
> die schlüssige Alternative. Rufe morgen an um eins für n paar Tage zu reservieren.



....was ist es nun geworden.....? Da wir dich ja damit auch in Düsseldorf und Umgebung die Berge hoch und runter fahren sehen wollen


----------



## MsMelpyra82 (10. November 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

musste das WL zurücksenden war leider doch zu groß und ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass ich das Fahrrad gut unter Kontrolle hatte. Nun fahre ich am Freitag nach Bonn da dort ein slide 130 9.0 in 16" steht (reserviert für mich, warte auf die Rückuberweisung) und ich hoffe dass es das nun ist. Für 1699,- werde zwar von Luft und biken leben (zumindest die nächsten Monate) aber was solls. Inspirationen? immer her damit.

Gruß 

Linda


----------



## Frog (10. November 2014)

MsMelpyra82 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> musste das WL zurücksenden war leider doch zu groß und ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass ich das Fahrrad gut unter Kontrolle hatte. Nun fahre ich am Freitag nach Bonn da dort ein slide 130 9.0 in 16" steht (reserviert für mich, warte auf die Rückuberweisung) und ich hoffe dass es das nun ist. Für 1699,- werde zwar von Luft und biken leben (zumindest die nächsten Monate) aber was solls. Inspirationen? immer her damit.
> 
> ...



Inspirationen?   in welcher Art? Ersatzteile? Touren? Treffen? Günstige Teile? Klamotten?

VG
Olli


----------



## bajcca (10. November 2014)

Das ist wirklich ein Toppreis bei einer sehr guten Austattung, drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du Dich darauf wohlfühlst. Die Größe sollte mit 16 Zoll auch gut passen.


----------



## Frog (10. November 2014)

MsMelpyra82 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> musste das WL zurücksenden war leider doch zu groß und ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass ich das Fahrrad gut unter Kontrolle hatte. Nun fahre ich am Freitag nach Bonn da dort ein slide 130 9.0 in 16" steht (reserviert für mich, warte auf die Rückuberweisung) und ich hoffe dass es das nun ist. Für 1699,- werde zwar von Luft und biken leben (zumindest die nächsten Monate) aber was solls. Inspirationen? immer her damit.
> 
> ...



...lass dir noch ein paar vernünftige Reifen montieren.....die Nobby sind etwas rutschig bei dieser Jahreszeit!


----------



## danie-dani (10. November 2014)

Ich hab noch den farblich passenden Sixpack Leader Lenker und Sixpack Pedale in Orange die gut harmonieren. Falls Interesse besteht schreib mich einfach an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

